# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Question for the knowledgable

## oraki

Pulled upto a shed today and this was on the track and wasn't keen on moving. 
Is it a young Parrie still moulting, or a cross. It's got Parrie body, with dark flecks on the head. 

The worker said it appeared Xmas day and hasn't left. It just hangs out around the shed, or follows one of the workers to get the cows

----------


## bigbear

its a young parrie still getting its head  feathers.  got a few in the pond next to my house looking the same at the moment

----------


## oraki

That's what I thought. Must've lost its family. They said they've got to sometimes shoo it off the bike carrier.

----------

